# Goat pupils



## shawnthegoatman (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok I have a real hum dinger on this one. I just looked at my goats eyes that I bought as a mix bred but was told it's boer x ..... So I looked and they have round pupils! What? Yes round. Can I get some help here on this one please. What are your thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Were they in a dark surroundings, the pupil will dialate in the dark, it almost becomes roundish.


----------



## shawnthegoatman (Oct 16, 2013)

Nope all In the sun 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What are they/she eating? Some weeds can cause pupil dilation. Yes, I do realize that weeds aren't growing yet in a good part of the country, but there is a lot of hay out there that has weeds in it and dried weeds can cause it as quick as fresh weeds. I went out to check my does during kidding season this past January around 9 or 10 pm, and found Keisha having an absolute fit because she couldn't find her kids. That is not something Keisha normally does, so I investigated further, discovered her eyes were fully dilated, and she was totally blind - I mean running into fences, feeders, gates, no response when I waved my hand in front of her eyes, no pupil contraction when I shined the flashlight in her eyes, the whole nine yards. She was fine 2 hours earlier. I had no idea what she might have ate or what to expect, so I got her and her kids in a pen under the shed, and shut the gate so she couldn't get out with the herd. Came in, googled it, and discovered there are quite a few weeds that can cause pupil dilation without necessarily being toxic. She was fine the next morning and there have been no further problems with her or the rest of my does.


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

When my girl had polio her pupils were fully dilated and round looking. She didn't react to a flashlight in her eyes and bumped into her surroundings for a little while. It took three months for her eyesight to return enough to allow her to go back with the rest of the herd. But in my case I knew she was blind right away and why. I'd see if your girl reacts at all to a light in her eye or your hand in her face?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow. Is it possible to get a picture? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

